# Equine Dentist - Ivan Stockdale



## Mbronze (9 March 2007)

Has anybody ever has Ivan Stockdale do there horses teeth, I have heard good and bad reports!!


----------



## cal2007 (9 March 2007)

We have had him in the past but now use Craig griffiths, mainly coz we could never get Iavn. Both are very good


----------



## ihatework (9 March 2007)

My old boss used to use him and thought he was excellent.


----------



## debbielinder (9 March 2007)

ive never used him but very well known up merseyside way every one who uses him says hes really good tho wont come out to do just one or two horses


----------



## Stinkbomb (9 March 2007)

I also have used craig griffiths for the same reason as could never get Ivan stockdale. There has been another post about his recently already. From reports ive heard hes very good thats why hes alweays booked. Craig is brilliant as he trained with ivan. Would always use craig now.


----------



## dianchi (9 March 2007)

Absolutly fab! If you can get him!

Normally need big yard and fair few horses!

Dont be fooled into think tim is walking around your yard though as many people i know have!


----------



## Butterbean (9 March 2007)

Ivan does all our horses &amp; I've been very happy with him. 
He does a regular clinic at Leahurst, if you can get there. Don't have to book so far in advance for that.


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (9 March 2007)

He used to do all the horses teeth at my friends yard, and they can't sing his praises highly enough.


----------



## Iestyn (9 March 2007)

Well, he has an incredibly good reputation around here - when we tried he had a 9 month wait for an appoinment - which speaks for itslef really. He recommended someone else to us which we now use.


----------



## Mbronze (9 March 2007)

I may try this Craig Griffiths guy, take it he's registered and all that. Thanks ever so much for all your comments.


----------



## Stinkbomb (10 March 2007)

Yes craig is registered. He has done alot of training in America. He's a lovely chappy


----------

